
Anarchist hacker Amir Taaki says Bitcoin’s boom means it’s on verge of collapse - MrL567
https://qz.com/1192640/anarchist-cryptocurrency-hacker-amir-taaki-says-bitcoin-is-in-a-speculative-bubble/
======
saul_pako
I might be off on this one, so please bear with me if that is the case; as I
understand it Taaki says that for a crypto-currency to be functional it has to
be anchored in the local language and infrastructure - currencies such as
bitcoin are not stable or accessible enough to suffice outside speculative
trading and stockmarket-like settings for more than short periods of time. If
that's the case, that these currencies are good only for local trading, what
good are they and how are we to approach it if we wish to build a stable
trading system, that in the end, is truly free from third parties like banks
or transaction managers? Or is that even a reasonable or worthwhile goal?
Cheers //saul_pako

